# ND Politics



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I just wanted to throw a question out there to ponder..... Why is it that in presidential elections that ND normally goes republican, but when it comes to voting for congressmen and senators, the dems usually win hands down? Being as ND is a conservative-minded state, it has always interested me why that might be. I have my own opinions... most of them having to do with PORK barrel politics, but I am interested to hear what some of you guys think.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Good question with an easy answer. North Dakota as a whole is conservative. However, like all people, conservative want government services and funding. North Dakota leads or is near the top in the amount of federal funding that it receives relative to its contributions. The latest figure was $1.84. What this means is that North Dakota receives $1.84 of federal money for ever $1 that it pays in.

North Dakotans want that federal agricultural money, and those funds for highways, schools, and the military bases. That's why they send Democrats to Congress. At the same time, they spout those conservative themes about not paying taxes.

Conservative on one hand and taking federal money with the other. People want that federal money and quality government services, but they aren't willing to pay for them.

Hypocritical? You betcha.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing myself. Don't you remember Senator Dorgan's appearance in Farenheit 911?

RC


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Didn't seem to even make a dent in his campaign either. I suppose he has been around for so long, that people buy into the theory that govt. funds and programs will disappear if he is not re-elected. Pretty much what BigDaddy outlines above. Well.... watch and see what happens in SD after the good Senator Daschle was defeated last evening, I guess. The nice thing with SD, now, though is that they have a senator in the majority party, while ND has two guys from the minority.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You can bet your left teste that most farmers will vote for the bacon that the three clowns bring here, many large corporate type farms are staying wealthy from the money of the middle class taxes.

Fargo is also very liberal and votes that way.

They are so close to Sota that they apparently are compelled to vote the same direction. :eyeroll:


----------

